# Used Woodmizer LT15 buy...



## janbhauge (May 9, 2009)

Hi
I want to buy a used Woodmizer LT15 2006, but how can I see if it is in good shape or bad shape?
Best regards
Jan


----------



## janbhauge (May 12, 2009)

*woodmizer users...*

Hi
Isn't there anybody in here that are working with the Woodmizer LT15 who could give me some advice??
Best regards
Jan


----------



## MotorSeven (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Jan, I won't pick mine up until the end of this week, so I can't be too specific.

How many hrs on it?
Check blade rollers for grooves and bearings for slack/play.
Check the carriage rollers and carriage track for damage(bring a string & stretch it from one end of the track rail to the other looking for warpage)

Get the owner to actually cut a slab or two & check the cut for consistency & squareness.

On a good note, if anything is out of whack, parts are available from WM to fix it. 

Go to the forestryforum (.com) & there are several WM LT15 owners that have posted info.

RD


----------

